# Transportation of frozen embryos from Czech Republic



## sunflower98 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi ladies,

my Czech clinic just infomed me that they gave me wrong information regarding their age limit for fertility treatment. Earlier this year, well before turning 49 I asked them whether the 49 age limit means up to the age of 49 to the day or 49 plus 364 day?  The coordinator confirmed it was the latter. 

So I though I don't need to rush and have time to do an FET, using our frozen embryos.

However, yesterday I had a scan she referred me to and I guess she saw my DOB black and white on the results and said that unfortunately the age limit changed and they are unable to take me on as a patient, due to age. I was very dissapointed because when I first asked I was within the age limit and would have scheduled the embryo transfer while I was within the limit. She made a mistake. Of course I should have double checked but I didn't think she wouln't know. 

The bottom line is that we were preparing for a transfer next month and now the only option is to have the embryos transported to a different clinic outside the Czech Republic. She mentioned Slovakia where the age limit is higher. I also checked that Poland has no age restrictions. 

Have you ladies been in a similatr situation? Where did you transport the embryos to? How was that clinic? Anyone knows if it's safe for the embryos to be moved and whether it doesn't compromise their quality? 

Many thanks for any input. x


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, unfortunately lots of ladies have found themselves in your situation, reprofit use to treat up until 50 if the embryos were created with your partners sperm, zlin has had this change for about 3-4 years now so lots of ladies were caught out. There are a couple of clinics in Slovakia that I know will accept embryos from Czech. One has an age limit of 52 (Iscare) the other (Repromedica) does not have an age limit, I have done a fresh cycle at repromedica with my embryos frozen there, I know a couple of ladies that have moved their embryos and haven’t had any problems with doing so. I don’t know anything about Poland sorry.


----------



## sunflower98 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi Stacey, 

thank you very much for your response, Hopefully, it will be a staightforward process, I was jus treally disappointed as I asked them to clarify their own age limit in good time to still be treated there and I was simply given the wrong information and we put it off a little longer based on that. This is simply due to staff incompetence or not paying attention. It's a bummer because I trusted that clinic as I have a beautiful toddler from a previous treatment. 

Thank you for mentioning some Slovak clinics. I will look into these and get in touch with them. The Czech clinics are very good, hope the Slovak ones are up to scracth.


----------

